# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Vegetarisch/Veganistisch eten,de risico's - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Vegetarisch eten: wat zijn de risico's?* 

Geen vlees eten of geen enkel product van dierlijke oorsprong, dat is een vegetarisch of veganistisch dieet. Beide voedingswijzen kunnen voor tekorten zorgen, maar wij vertellen u alvast hoe u die kunt vermijden. 

Een vegetarisch dieet is een dieet dat voornamelijk bestaat uit voedingsmiddelen van plantaardige oorsprong. Sommige producten van dierlijke oorsprong zijn wel toegelaten, meestal zuivelproducten en eieren, maar vlees is verboden. Wanneer elk voedingsmiddel van dierlijke oorsprong ‘toegelaten’ is (vlees, melk, eieren) dan betreft het een veganistisch dieet of veganisme. 

**Lopen vegetariërs een risico op tekorten en zo ja, hoe kunnen die vermeden worden?* 

Men zou kunnen denken dat iemand die geen vlees eet, een tekort kan hebben aan eiwitten. U moet weten dat de aanvoer aan proteïnen afhangt van de aanvoer aan aminozuren (basisbestanddelen van eiwitten) waarvan er sommige ‘essentieel’ genoemd worden. Dat betekent dat het organisme ze niet zelf kan aanmaken en dat ze noodzakelijkerwijs in voldoende hoeveelheden aangevoerd moeten worden door de voeding. 
Maar plantaardige voedingsmiddelen bevatten ook essentiële aminozuren. Ze leveren dan ook eiwitten met een goede biologische waarde. Maar niet alle voedingsmiddelen leveren dezelfde soort eiwitten. Peulvruchten en granen bevatten bijvoorbeeld niet dezelfde soort essentiële aminozuren. Met andere woorden, men moet zowel peulvruchten als granen consumeren. Hoe minder producten van dierlijke oorsprong in het dieet, hoe belangrijker het is om uit beide categorieën te putten. Dat geldt des te meer voor veganisten. De combinatie komt overigens vrij vaak voor in traditionele gerechten kikkererwten en griesmeel in couscous, kikkererwtensoep met brood, curry met rijst en peulvruchten (linzen, boontjes) enz. 
Vegetariërs lopen geen risico op tekorten, tenzij misschien ijzer, zeker wanneer ze af en toe zuivelproducten en/of eieren op het menu zetten. 


**Vegetariërs: kijk uit voor een tekort aan ijzer …* 

Het risico op een tekort aan ijzer valt vooral te vrezen bij vrouwen die menstrueren en bij kinderen die een verhoogde behoefte hebben aan voedingsstoffen. Bij andere vegetariërs is het risico niet zo groot, ook al wordt ijzer van dierlijke oorsprong beter geabsorbeerd dan ijzer uit plantaardige voedingsmiddelen. Maar de laatste soort is wel goed voor meer dan 85% van ijzer uit de voeding. De opname van ijzer neemt overigens toe wanneer er een tekort aan ijzer is. Daarnaast is het ook zo dat de verhoogde consumptie van fruit en groenten bij vegetariërs een aanzienlijke hoeveelheid vitamine C levert, een vitamine die de opname van ijzer door het organisme verbetert. Alleen moet thee vermeden worden tijdens de spijsvertering omdat het de opname van ijzer belemmert. 
Wat de risicopersonen betreft (kinderen en vrouwen die menstrueren) kan een supplement met ijzer aangewezen zijn en dat idealiter in samenspraak met de huisarts. 
*
*Een veganistisch dieet levert wel een risico op tekorten op, onder meer een tekort aan vitamine B12, zink en calcium bij kinderen …
*

*Wat zijn de beste bronnen van plantaardige eiwitten?* 
Peulvruchten: witte bonen, rode bonen, flageolet bonen, soja (tofoe, sojasap), erwtjes, pindanootjes.
Granen: tarwe, griesmeel, rijst, maïs, quinoa, gierst, haver, bulgur. 


04/11/2008 
Isabelle Eustache, gezondheidsjournaliste
(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------


## Luuss0404

Ikzelf eet al een jaar of 5 geen vlees meer (uitzondering een keer soep bij mijn oma die vergeten was dat ik geen vlees eet daargelaten, gevolg bultjes en jeuk)...
Er zijn tal van lekkere vegetarische recepten te vinden die ervoor zorgen dat je genoeg vitaminn en dergelijke binnenkrijgt.
Ikzelf eet altijd extra groenten, fruit, nootjes, peulvruchten en granen, is lekker en gezond. Soms eens een visje of homeopatische vitb12/ijzer/foliumzuur tabletten.
Voordat ik geen vlees meer at had ik al lage waardes, dus nu extra uitkijken, maar zover gaat het goed  :Smile: 
Ik heb ook een tijdje een magazine gekocht waarin alleen maar vegetarische recepten staan en gelukkig in de magazines van de supermarkten staan ook meer en meer vegetarische recepten, dus ik experimenteer graag  :Smile: 
Is wel opletten in de winkel, want in kant en klare mixen/soepen enzo zit vaak vlees en in de meeste snoep zit gelatine, dus die producten vallen voor mij af, bijkomstigheid is dat ik veel meer dingen zelf maak en gezonder eet en mij beter voel.

----------

